# من اجمل واسهل برامج حصر الكميات Quantities surveying Program



## mokh (18 مايو 2009)

من اجمل واسهل برامج حصر الكميات 

Quantities surveying Program
برنامج_الحصر_الهندسي.rar​


----------



## taib_eng (18 مايو 2009)

مكشور على الشيت الممتاز 
بس ليش يطلع تم تعطيل وحدات ماكرو بحيث ان الخيارات لاتعمل ؟؟؟؟
للتفضل بالاجابة مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (18 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## إسلام علي (18 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم ,,,, bishr
*


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (19 مايو 2009)

taib_eng قال:


> مكشور على الشيت الممتاز
> بس ليش يطلع تم تعطيل وحدات ماكرو بحيث ان الخيارات لاتعمل ؟؟؟؟
> للتفضل بالاجابة مع الشكر والتقدير


 الزميل العزيز : 
أولا دعني أشكر الأخ مخ على جهده الرائع جزاه الله خير. 
هناك خيارات من اجل وحدات الماكرو تعطيل و تفعيل 
اختر الخيار تفعيل 
و نتمنى لنا و لك التوفيق


----------



## mokh (19 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك يا م abo alafkar 
على مرورك الطيب


----------



## ناصر احمد رضوان (19 مايو 2009)




----------



## tamer (19 مايو 2009)

مشكور
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## هادي المهندس (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز عاشت الايادي التي نحتت هذه الاسطر والكلمات .......مجهود واضح بارك الله بك .



مع تحياتي


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (19 مايو 2009)

mokh قال:


> من اجمل واسهل برامج حصر الكميات
> 
> quantities surveying program


 
شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا الملف الجيد وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م / محسن صالح محمد (19 مايو 2009)

ربنا يزيدك من علمه ومشكور على المجهود الرائع اخانا مخ


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك وبالتوفيق
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ehabelshamy (13 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااا


----------



## kanan (21 يوليو 2009)

اللهم احفظ العراق واهله واحفظ من وضع هذا البرنامج


----------



## eng.emadhakeem (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك مهندس [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u18491.html"]mokh[/URL]


----------



## mdsayed (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لكم على المجهودات الكبيرة


----------



## محمد حسين شعلان (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aburawan (24 يوليو 2009)

عاشت الايادي والعقول على هذا العمل الممتاز


----------



## odwan (26 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## engahmednagi (27 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## karimco (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك يابشمهندس


----------



## mohamed_soror7 (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جاري الهوامل (28 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز لاعادة نشر البرنامج حيث اني قمت بتصميمه وتحميله منذ زمن 
اخوكم مهندس لقمان ال يسر


----------



## امبراطورالهندسة (28 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم ....


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (28 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر اخوية وياريت لو بعد عندك شغلات علة حساب الكميات تضعهة للفائدة ومشكور وبارك الله بيك علة جهودك الرائعة 
زين ماعندك جدول كميات تفصيلي اوقواعد عنة 
مثلا لحساب كمية الكونكريت بلسلابة مثلا وكمية الطابوق وحديد تسليح وغيرها


----------



## عادل الفيصل (28 يوليو 2009)

الف الف الف شكر لك اخي العزيز


----------



## ضياء محمد الموسوي (29 يوليو 2009)

عاشت ايديك وزاد الله في حسناتك بكل حرف عشرا جزائا لوفائك لأختصاصك المهني الصادق وهو واضح كوفائك للمدينة التي أحتضنتك لعامين ولا زالت تعيش في وجدانك فهنيئا لك السريرة الصافية الطيبه.
الهندس / ضياء محمد الموسوي


----------



## mokh (29 يوليو 2009)

جاري الهوامل قال:


> شكرا اخي العزيز لاعادة نشر البرنامج حيث اني قمت بتصميمه وتحميله منذ زمن
> اخوكم مهندس لقمان ال يسر




كل الشكر والاحترام لك يا مهندس لقمان 
لاحظ انى ماكتبتش فى الموضوع انى انا اللى مصممة انا كنت ببحث على النت عن برامج حصر ووجدته فى احد المواقع فنقلته للملتقى للفائده مش اكتر


----------



## melmokhtar (22 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم بالفعل برنامج رائع ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
اللهم احفظ العراق و أهل العراق و اجمع شملهم و وحد صفهم و انصرهم على عدوك و عدوهم .......... اللهم امين


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (22 يونيو 2010)

شكراً على المجهود الطيب 
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Eng.zeky (22 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود الممتاز 
لكن تم تعطيل وحدات ماكرو بحيث ان الخيارات لاتعمل 
ارجو التفضل بالاجابة خالص شكرى وتقديرى*​


----------



## عبدالسلام جحيدر (6 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياخي


----------



## يونس الدايمي (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا الملف وبارك الله فيك


----------



## taha aref (7 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م قاسم محمد (8 يوليو 2010)

في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالفتاح على نجله (31 ديسمبر 2010)

good


----------



## AYMAN.SAAD (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور برنامج رائع


----------



## معمر السمومي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## القمر الهندسي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ملف رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## كمال55 (2 يناير 2011)

جزك الله خير


----------



## majdiotoom (2 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## sallame (22 فبراير 2011)

اخي الكريم تفضل مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## madkourmosad (20 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (8 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## asae (8 يوليو 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mosafer bla 3nwan (25 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## بن دحمان (25 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## رائد شخشير (28 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (28 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا...يا بطل


----------



## boushy (28 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا الملف الجيد وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (28 أغسطس 2011)

يا اخوان حد يوضحلنا موضوع التعطيل و وحدات الماكرو؟؟؟


----------



## 3asem mohiy (18 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## zxzx_0007 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم*​


----------



## zxzx_0007 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم​*​


----------



## القمر الهندسي (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا...............


----------



## atefkasheshe (25 نوفمبر 2011)

اللهم ارحم شهداء المسلمين اجمعين وبارك لك فى وليدك وهداء بالك واسعد حالك

اخيك م/عاطف القشيشى .مصر


----------



## عزت محروس (25 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bjalil (23 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## amrcivil (23 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (5 مارس 2012)

جارى التحميل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## joooba_2020 (3 أغسطس 2012)

البرنامج مش شغال


----------



## حاملة المسك (30 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فاروق احمد (4 سبتمبر 2013)

شكررررررررررا


----------



## محمد عيد باشا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا اخي الكريم على المجهود ولكن لا يفتح معي ارجو اعادة تحميلة

​


----------



## انس عبدالله (12 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جاري الهوامل (12 سبتمبر 2013)

الحمد لله الذي مكنني من ان ضع شي ممكن ان يستفاد منه الاخرين وعسى الله ان يضعه في ميزان اعمالي يوم يقال للمخفين جوزو وللمثقلين حطو ...شكرا للاخ الذي اعاد نشره ....اخوان الرنامج يعتمد على المايكرو لذالك فالربنامج لا يعمل ما لم تفعل المايكرو في برنامج الاكسل 

اخوكم لقماال يسر


----------



## modarnawa (23 مارس 2014)

مشكور


----------



## الباحث2010 (23 مارس 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Ahmed m Egypt (23 مارس 2014)

شكرا


----------



## eng fathi nawar (5 نوفمبر 2014)

الملف مش ظاهر


----------

